# My first Chorizo !



## SCBBQ (Apr 2, 2021)

New to the forum - hello everyone !
Just got into the hobby  and having fun... 

Here’s the results of my first attempt ..


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks great from here. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks good, nice job. Welcome to smf


----------



## checkdude (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks great from here! Love the big chunks of fat.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Looks good...welcome to SMF.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 3, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. That looks amazing


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 3, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Great job on the chorizo!

Ryan


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Here goes the second attempt today- 

10 pounds of meat - through my Buffalo  chopper and cube out some iberico fat bits separately-

I blend salt and cure and let it sit in walk in overnight .


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Picking out a really vintage wine , getting pimenton and other stuff ready to go .. 

Using SPX for this batch because I’m filling 2, 4” casings , soaking now in mold 600


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Emulsify fresh garlic with wine and strain


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

125 grams of pimenton - 75  picante to 50 dolce


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

And now a little of this to finish it off ..


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Few pointers-
I recommend blending the raw sugar in a spice grinder to make it into a fine powder for a more even distribution, and more even acid production. I also recommend just soaking the garlic in the wine...if you puree like that, the garlic flavor will be substantially more pronounced...like 4-5 times more garlic punch. But if that is what you are aiming for then it's a good way to achieve a punch of garlic flavor.

You have a very nice kitchen to work in....Imberco fat....wow....that ought to be good!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Also-you've added about 4.4grams of sugars/kilo with the pepper powders alone...

how much dextrose and raw sugar did you add?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Very nice wine selection too!!


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Well here it is - now to fiigure out how to tie the  support wraps on!?


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Few pointers-
> I recommend blending the raw sugar in a spice grinder to make it into a fine powder for a more even distribution, and more even acid production. I also recommend just soaking the garlic in the wine...if you puree like that, the garlic flavor will be substantially more pronounced...like 4-5 times more garlic punch. But if that is what you are aiming for then it's a good way to achieve a punch of garlic flavor.
> 
> You have a very nice kitchen to work in....Imberco fat....wow....that ought to be good!


Thanks - too late this time but will try your tips in the next few batches today


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Also-you've added about 4.4grams of sugars/kilo with the pepper powders alone...
> 
> how much dextrose and raw sugar did you add?


 14  grams each


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> 14  grams each


Ok, so that is roughly 6.16 grams per kilo of sugars. So with the 4.4 grams of sugars from the pepper powders, you've added 10.56 grams of sugars....and that's not including the sugars in the pepper paste. With the addition of the wine, you will likely get a very low pH upon completion of fermentation....down in the 4.5 range....
Are you wanting a tart/tang from the acid? I know Mexican Chorizo has a lot of tang, but it uses vinegar for the acid....but it is not dry cured.

I actually made some mexican chorizo recently from a failed attempt at making Calabrian Sopressata. I added a lot of both pepper paste and powder, along with some dextrose, and the pH fell to around 4.5... So I uncased and made Mexican Chorizo with it.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

What recipe are you using? Or are you just winging it? I'm thinking of making some Spanish Chorizo for my next salami project....


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Recipe from Our daily brine - just added a dab of pepper paste not much ..


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Last go my ph was 4.85


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Sorry the delays in my posts getting approved is  annoying - I’m sure it’s because I just signed up here last night and posting away..  so sorry if it doesn’t appear I’m being responsive


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> Last go my ph was 4.85


Interesting... do you know what your starting pH was for that batch? And which culture did you use for that batch? tspx?


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Last batch I used 007 because it was 38 mm casings - with these being enourmous I changed to SPX for this batch 

I didn’t do a starting ph last time -


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

The lag phase will be quite a bit longer for the bacteria to get going because of the larger diameter of the casing....more thermal mass to heat up and it will take longer. What temp. are you fermenting at?

Please post your pH measurements. I would recommend starting @ the 48 hour mark with tspx.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

70-72 degrees - so you are saying to take PH in 48 hours ?


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Finochiona  batch 1 of 2 -


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> 70-72 degrees - so you are saying to take PH in 48 hours ?


Yes....maybe even @36 hours since you are fermenting @ 70-72*F....

FYI, acid production doubles with every 5*F rise in temp.... and those temps. are on the upper end of recommended for tspx. (64-75*F). If you can drop the fermentation temp, I would....if you can't, that is fine, just know that it will speed acid production..


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

one tip- try and not let the salami touch during fermentation. Moisture will spike where they touch and could pose problems with bad mold once you start drying.....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 3, 2021)

Gorgeous first attempt at Chorizo.  Well done!

Where in the world do you live and is that a commercial kitchen?  Your ingredients seem to be all European......(jealous).


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

My outdoor kitchen - South Carolina ..
 Love to cook and this Charcuterie is a big challenge ! I love it ..


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

One more question...are you fermenting on that rack in open air? How are you raising the humidity >90%RH?


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 3, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> My outdoor kitchen - South Carolina ..
> Love to cook and this Charcuterie is a big challenge ! I love it ..


Awesome!  I'd love to see your indoor kitchen!


----------



## Domie (Apr 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> What recipe are you using? Or are you just winging it? I'm thinking of making some Spanish Chorizo for my next salami project....


I just did 2 chorizos, a Spanish and a Zamarano.  Neither one were all that great.  The Spanish had a bit more flavor and a touch more heat...but was still boring.  Both were 2guys n a cooler recipes.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

I’ll tent it with a big bag and put a humidifier under it - worked great last time around .


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

That'll work!!


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Last one  Calabrian  salami - 

18 pound batch ..


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Rack filling up- getting creative on rigging - I think I need to order a second rack.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Please post a picture of your drying chamber.....


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Well, done for the day - now to get the humidifier hooked up


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

Did you buy those chambers or make them from wine coolers?


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

You can look up the brand - steak ager I think - it’s got a humidifier built in - made for dry aging steaks and sausage as well.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

All done for the day and tented up..


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 3, 2021)

That'll work... Good you could lower the temp.

Thanks for the brand name of your chamber...off to google!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 3, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> What recipe are you using? Or are you just winging it? I'm thinking of making some Spanish Chorizo for my next salami project....


This is all fun to watch. Lordy, what a kitchen!
Marianski only lists 1 chorizo with starter culture, as the Spanish don’t historically use any.
Chistorra ( with culture)
lean pork 700g
Back fat, jowls hard fat 300g
salt 28g
cure#1, 2.5g
dextrose2.0g
sugar 3.0g
pimenton sweet 25g
pimenton hot 2.0g
garlic 3.5g
T-Spx culture 0.12g


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

SteakAger | Dry-Aged Steak Machine - Dry-Aging
					






					www.steakager.com


----------



## verbage (Apr 3, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> My outdoor kitchen - South Carolina ..  Love to cook and this Charcuterie is a big challenge ! I love it ..



Cripes, I logged just so I could say kitchen of the year!!!  Incredible--looks like a wonderful place to work!!!  Your first batch of chorizo looks wonderfully tasty--can't wait to see how this new variety batch works out!


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

Thanks - pretty ambitious batch with two cultures , 4 recipes and large format casings that I haven’t done before . Hopefully I don’t screw it up too much , time will tell!


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 3, 2021)

And was stoked with how the first batch turned out minus the spice level and shrinkage , both of which drove the modifications to this batch.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 3, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> All done for the day and tented up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got me curious what the readout on this display is indicating, only because your humidity should be 80-plus percent (IMO ), preferably closer to 90% for a ferment, but yet it appears to be 40% despite all the tenting with plastic.  I'm not trying to second guess your work because your fist salami attempt turned out much better than mine.  I'm just trying to how you're moving through the early stages of the ferment.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> You've got me curious what the readout on this display is indicating, only because your humidity should be 80-plus percent (IMO ), preferably closer to 90% for a ferment, but yet it appears to be 40% despite all the tenting with plastic.  I'm not trying to second guess your work because your fist salami attempt turned out much better than mine.  I'm just trying to how you're moving through the early stages of the ferment.


M&M, that is the room thermostat reading.... I'm sure the RH% is 90% or better inside the plastic tent around the salamis....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 4, 2021)

I considered that but I see that wire going into the plastic tenting so ..... you know.       Does LA or SC ever have humidity levels in the 40% range?  I lived in Jacksonville FL for 3 years in my Navy days and I can't remember it ever being dry down to 40% humidity, but that was a long time ago and my memories are often more made-up than accurate.   Still, 40% humidity sounds more like the desert SW,


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 4, 2021)

Humidity inside the tent is 90+. . I had humidity gauges inside the tent the last time but they  broke , literally, from too much humidity lol.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 4, 2021)

For anyone following the thread, I just went back and saw I stated that I started with 10 pounds of meat.. This batch was 46.5 pounds plus 4 pounds of Iberico fatback.. .. I was doing 4 batches for different recipes, 3 of which were 10 pounds each,  but wasn't clear..


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2021)

Ambitious!


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 4, 2021)

Mmmm Meat said:


> I considered that but I see that wire going into the plastic tenting so ..... you know.       Does LA or SC ever have humidity levels in the 40% range?  I lived in Jacksonville FL for 3 years in my Navy days and I can't remember it ever being dry down to 40% humidity, but that was a long time ago and my memories are often more made-up than accurate.   Still, 40% humidity sounds more like the desert SW,



The wire going into the tent is the power wire for the humidifier inside the tent.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

With the website down, I wasn’t able to post updates , but as of now it’s all in the curing cabinets and all looks good.. will be a long 3-4 months !


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

Ph after 6 days


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

Nice Snow White


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> Ph after 6 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured the Calabrian would drop pretty low...it might rise slightly with the mold consming some of the acid, but only 0.2-0.3...should still have a slight tang....if that is what you were shooting for.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

Good mold coverage! Very nice!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

Did you move them to the chamber to dry or left them hanging on the rack?


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

They are now moved in the chamber @55 degrees high humidity.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> I figured the Calabrian would drop pretty low...it might rise slightly with the mold consming some of the acid, but only 0.2-0.3...should still have a slight tang....if that is what you were shooting for.



Yeah this is all for fun of course and to learn on the job so to speak.. and appreciate your feedback! Was really freaking out when the website went down!  

Here's the initial PH's you asked about, I took 36 hours in..


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

Chorizo


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

One of the fennel’s


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

The other fennel


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

And the Calabrian


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

Both of the cabinets are full and arguably the larger sausages I'm curing this time around aren't hanging totally. My last time this happened too as I made some too long for the cabinet, and they turned out ok, but still would rather do it right.. 

Found a cabinet on eBay - seems like a good price but contemplating if it's the right way to go or not..   I really don't like the home-made route so I'd buy something designed for purpose..


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 10, 2021)

Here's the one I was looking at. 









						NEW Two Door Commercial Meat Salami Maturation Cabinet Curing Aging Cooler MMC2  | eBay
					

COOLER DEPOT - COVINA - CALIFORNIA. We can not provide any assistance in palletizing the item. Video will open in a new window.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 10, 2021)

That looks like a killer choice.   I get this feeling that no matter what size you purchase, you're going to fill it up in no time.

 The Sausage Maker website has three though I couldn't copy a link to that page.  Here's one:









						Digital Dry Curing Cabinet - The Sausage Maker
					

PLEASE CALL FOR AVAILABILITY AND FREIGHT QUOTE & DELIVERY INSTRUCTIONS @ 716-824-5814. After years of experimenting with our own DIY dry curing chamber builds, always aiming for accurate temperature and humidity regulation in a controlled and sanitary environment, the Sausage Maker is proud to...




					www.sausagemaker.com
				




Craigslist here in the Portland, OR area has a retail dealer that lists all kinds of commercial kitchen equipment.  It would be preferable (IMHO) to purchase locally so that when something goes wrong, you have someone to go back to for help or service.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 10, 2021)

As I look around on the web, there's not really a lot of other choices for curing chambers that have reasonable prices.  Top of the line Stagionello STG100 is around $20K and very hard to find.  Everything else seems to cost more.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

When I saw those large diameter long salamis stuffed in the bungs I was wondering if they would fit in your chamber. I would address this now so you don't run into problems drying. No moisture will escape where they are touching the floor. put a grate or something that will at least raise them off the floor for some air circulation. try to get them as high as you can... preferably 1-1 1/2 inches off the floor.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> Here's the one I was looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...they are taking old commercial refrigerators and making chambers out of them. Thanks for the link, I have an old TRUE 38 cu. ft. double door that I got for free. I have been toying with the idea of transforming it into a curing chamber. I may get some ideas from your link, there are a lot of pictures posted.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 10, 2021)

Looking at your chamber pic....you may have it stuffed too full. You will run into problems anywhere they salamis are touching. Potentially bad mold growth....it is recommended to have at least 1-1 1/2" spacing around the entire salami for proper air flow and moisture removal. Anywhere the salamis are closer than that, the humidity will spike....that will cause problems.


----------



## Domie (Apr 12, 2021)

I must agree.  I did 8 different products within 3 weeks, probably 50 plus pounds.  I believe I added way too much product moisture to remove in a timely manner.  Also had too much for proper spacing and incurred spots where nasty green mold overcame the abundant white mold and gave me some nasty flavors on 2 of my products.  Ahh...learning curve!


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 12, 2021)

My last batches had the same amount in it and came out ok, unit appears to drain water out well enough.  Yeah touching here and there isn’t optimal but it’s not end of the world either , at least based on my limited experience so far .

I called on the sausage maker cabinet and they are at least 4 months out - 

I messaged the eBay one but haven’t heard back yet whether it has ability to add humidity or not .

Here’s a picture of one of my first batches .


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 12, 2021)

Holy Moly you got those chambers packed to the gills!

I'm going to second guess your hesitance to make your own chamber, only to suggest you reconsider other options.  Buying a quality (perhaps used) commercial 'fridge and making your own curing chamber seems much less dicey than  buying an semi-expensive and untested unit from some potentially questionable business on the West Coast (that doesn't have any commercial listings other than eBay), and just hoping that it will all turn out well gives me a bit of a pucker factor just thinking about it - but that's just me.
      The Sausage Maker unit looks nice, but when I look at the amount of product you currently have hanging, I think it will be inadequate for your needs.
       Here's a vid posted by a professional chef working in a commercial kitchen/restaurant who makes a nice curing chamber that in my mind is as good as, if not better than, the spendy units found online.  If something goes wrong with it, a refrigerator repairman can fix the 'fridge, or if it is a controller or humidifier/dehumidifier problem, you just replace it with minimal cost.  It doesn't look quite as professional as a dedicated curing chamber, but in the end, it does exactly the same thing for a lot less money.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m leaning that way due to no other options - really don’t want to spend 20k in a system- what makes them that much by the way!? Makes no sense at all to me ..


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 12, 2021)

Those same cabinets 2 months later -


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

Geez I'm jealous, I'd love to do this butt......
Well I've got nothin hanging under ^^^
Maybe someday, just not now too many other irons in the fires.

 the kitchen!!


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 12, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> I’m leaning that way due to no other options - really don’t want to spend 20k in a system- what makes them that much by the way!? Makes no sense at all to me ..



My thinking exactly.  Choices are really limited, for whatever reason - I guess there isn't a huge market for curing cabinets.  No demand = no supply.    That was one of the reasons I never got into meat curing before - I couldn't buy an affordable one and didn't understand how easy it to do a functional homemade version. 
      I can see with that kitchen you put in, you value quality materials and equipment.  I'm thinking that you could find a cabinet maker or sheet metal shop that could do a custom case for the controllers (and possibly hide the wires too) that would look pretty sheik and fall right into the theme of the rest of the kitchen.  Anyways, it's just a thought.  Good luck!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

I think on the contrary, that you can repurpose an existing cooler, like in the video.

I've built more than enough restaurants across the US to know what I saw  for the possibilities, No?


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 13, 2021)

olecrosseyes said:


> I think on the contrary, that you can repurpose an existing cooler, like in the video.
> 
> I've built more than enough restaurants across the US to know what I saw  for the possibilities, No?


That's what I was suggesting, though I apparently didn't say it outright here -  though that was my purpose when I linked the video on the last page.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 13, 2021)

Yeah that video put me over the edge and I ordered a cooler box and the stuff off Amazon to get rolling this weekend , hope to get it done Friday and get it down to temp to move the larger sausages Saturday or Sunday .

Thanks to everyone for the continued feedback and for keeping the economy going !


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 13, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> Yeah that video put me over the edge and I ordered a cooler box and the stuff off Amazon to get rolling this weekend , hope to get it done Friday and get it down to temp to move the larger sausages Saturday or Sunday .
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the continued feedback and for keeping the economy going !


Keeping the economy going - you couldn't have said it better.  My credit card bill was massive last month from all my "must haves" that I didn't originally know I needed.  I'll bet your chamber looks and works perfectly once you've got it dialed in.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

FYI...do not use foam on the hole that you run your probe cords through. You will need to periodically remove the probes to calibrate them.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

Also, for anyone else reading this thread....drilling a hole through the side will ONLY work for commercial units. Most home models have the condenser coils running in the side of the unit and if you drill, you may hit one of the lines.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 15, 2021)

I’m hoping to drill through the back and put controls there .

I’ll have to noodle on the foam thing - don’t want to create a dew point issue but will take your comment with appreciation and under advisement!


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 15, 2021)

Got a pretty nice unit ..


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice unit.
I would stuff the hole with a very clean towel. That way you can remove it when necessary... or, run just the thin dia. probe wire under the door seal... that is what I did.


----------



## Domie (Apr 15, 2021)

Hey folks... I didn't really know where to plunk this comment....
I am graduating up to a 2 door cooler retrofit for my drying chamber and I am thinking of selling off my single unit.
It is a Beverageaire unit and has all of the normal changes, (fan removed and replaced with a computer fan, the hole in the side)  and the two Inkbird controllers.   Unit works great.  Anybody think someone would be interested in buying?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 15, 2021)

Pictures would help....


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 15, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> Got a pretty nice unit ..
> 
> View attachment 492781
> View attachment 492782


 
You're killing me!  That's going to be a killer setup!


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 15, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Also, for anyone else reading this thread....drilling a hole through the side will ONLY work for commercial units. Most home models have the condenser coils running in the side of the unit and if you drill, you may hit one of the lines.



You did a nice post on your original curing chamber build on how to find the refrigerant lines in the sides of a home model..  I did use the alcohol and cornstarch method to locate mine  and that method you described worked perfectly.  In the end though, I could see no downside in going through the front door, which won out over only a very slight possibility of being wrong when poking a hole through the side.


----------



## Domie (Apr 15, 2021)

Here is my current single door.


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 15, 2021)

I'd put that unit up for sale on Craigslist.  I don't do Facebook, but my wife is a member of several local groups that put up listings there.  They always get a lot of looks.  Some avenue like that might work out as well.


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

All good with install -


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

Was able to rewrite unit fan to run all the time and was able to put temp sensor in return box not the main box - big improvement looks wise and it’s synced with manual temp and humidity gauge perfectly .


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

Found stainless bathroom shower rods on Amazon for hanging -


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2021)

How fast is the fan running? you need about 4" per second....which is not much air flow at all....


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 16, 2021)

Also....what is in the cage to the left of the chamber?????


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

Nothing is in the kennel ..  

Not sure about fan speed .


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 16, 2021)

We have springers but we don’t use the kennel.. raised some ducks in there over Covid but hope those days are behind us .


----------



## Mmmm Meat (Apr 17, 2021)

SCBBQ said:


> We have springers but we don’t use the kennel.. raised some ducks in there over Covid but hope those days are behind us .



I lived that nightmare.   Springers are great once they get to six years old.  Before that,........

Now I have a German Shorthair Pointer.  Just as horrible, only different.   Think endless objects dropped at your feet so that you can throw it for the dog to  retrieve (all day long).  My dog drops bits of pine cones, maybe 1/4 inch in size at my feet.  I throw it in the lake, and the damn dog goes and gets it and brings it back.    Never again!  (She does love Salami though, so she can;t be all bad.)


----------



## SCBBQ (Apr 17, 2021)

About to add some another batch in, this weekend. 

10 pounds total - 7.5 meat plus 2.5 fatback. 

Iberico - White Pastures. 

28 grams salt, 2.5 grams instacure #2

Grind, cube, mix together well and put in walk in cooler overnight.


----------

